# Add "Keep Until" option to default Recording Settings



## SwimaMile (Oct 25, 2003)

Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Recording

Add "Keep Until" option that allows selection one of the various choices, including "Until I Delete," as the default for recording.

I travel a lot for work, so I setup my recordings, but usually have to take the time to override "Keep Until" via options. I realize that as long as I have space nothing is actually deleted, but don't wish to deal with either the possiblity of deletion or the warning labels on the recordings.

Chuck


----------

